
Apple Maps will remember where you parked your car - tedmiston
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/15/apple-maps-will-remember-where-you-parked-your-car/?ncid=rss
======
tedmiston
But will it work in multi-level parking garages? I haven't found one that does
yet.

